# One Tip - No Repeat



## ilong (Sep 8, 2012)

I thought it would be good to have a thread to serve as a single place for "tips". 

The rules of the thread are: (NO CHALLENGE - JUST RULES) 

1 tip per post (you can post as many tips as you'd like) - but *only one tip per post* is allowed.
The tip cannot be a repeated tip.  If it has already been posted in the thread you cannot post it again.
Use as few words as possible for the tip . This will make it easier to read the tip and prevent duplicate posts.
tips can be on products, techniques, where to shop (or not), informational resources , etc, etc, etc
the thread is only for tips - no chat, questions, etc. (but you can word your question or comment in the form of a tip. That will be the fun part)
Be creative but factual with tips (for example: if a tip to moisturzie is already posted, your tip can be to moisturize with ___________. or if you posted a tip to use___________. your next tip can be where to purchase ___________)
Let's do this ladies!


----------



## ilong (Sep 8, 2012)

So I'll start first - since I already posted one tip in the original post.

TIP: *Moisturize faithfully*!


----------



## chickory_bee (Sep 8, 2012)

Be Gentle.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 8, 2012)

Stay in Balance


----------



## lamaria211 (Sep 8, 2012)

Deep condition often


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 8, 2012)

Control Porosity


----------



## spellinto (Sep 8, 2012)

Ignore naysayers!


----------



## Country gal (Sep 8, 2012)

Castor Oil is great for thickening


----------



## JessicaSorbet (Sep 8, 2012)

Treat yourself to a steaming session (or two!) every once in a while


----------



## lovegymnasts (Sep 8, 2012)

Cover your hair when laying down


----------



## lovegymnasts (Sep 8, 2012)

Be patient


----------



## MsDes (Sep 8, 2012)

Drink lots of water


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Sep 8, 2012)

Learn to trim your own hair!


----------



## frizzy (Sep 8, 2012)

Use Aloe vera juice to lower pH balance and seal the cuticle layer of your hair.


----------



## frizzy (Sep 8, 2012)

Seal hair with a heavy oil after moisturizing.


----------



## Krystle~Hime (Sep 8, 2012)

Finger detangling. No (or very very low) breakage. Hair will thank you.


----------



## NappyNelle (Sep 8, 2012)

Learn to protect your ends.


----------



## Seamonster (Sep 8, 2012)

Leave your hair alone


----------



## danniegirl (Sep 8, 2012)

eat healthy


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 8, 2012)

Detangle Carefully


----------



## IronButterfly (Sep 8, 2012)

No hair comparisons.


----------



## lovegymnasts (Sep 8, 2012)

Do some research


----------



## lovegymnasts (Sep 8, 2012)

Don't keep doing the same damaging thing over and over again expecting a different result


----------



## silenttullip (Sep 8, 2012)

start at the ends and go up when detangling


----------



## PinkishlyNoire (Sep 8, 2012)

What a great idea for a post! Thanks!


----------



## Golden75 (Sep 8, 2012)

Keep scalp clean


----------



## NappyNelle (Sep 8, 2012)

Protein can be your friend.


----------



## ilong (Sep 8, 2012)

*TIP*: TIP the TIPPERs with a click on the "THANKS" button


----------



## ilong (Sep 8, 2012)

*TIP:* @PinkishlyNoire  see rules and replace last post with a tip  PLEASE


----------



## divachyk (Sep 8, 2012)

Detangle with product for slip.


----------



## guyanesesista (Sep 8, 2012)

Detangle with fingers.


----------



## PJaye (Sep 8, 2012)

Add ingredients your hair likes to your DCs for more effective conditioning (i.e., oils, SAA, aloe vera, honey, etc).


----------



## PJaye (Sep 8, 2012)

Use a seamless comb while detangling.


----------



## PJaye (Sep 8, 2012)

An excellent seamless comb, the Magic Star Rake, can be purchased at hotcombs.net.


----------



## BraunSugar (Sep 8, 2012)

You don't have to try everything everybody else is doing & you don't have to take all the advice you are given.


----------



## claud-uk (Sep 8, 2012)

Keep nail edges filed so they don't get caught on your hair... rrrrrip!


----------



## virtuenow (Sep 8, 2012)

Wet your hair DAILY w/a water or avj based spritz = MOISTURE = RETENTION


----------



## Aura (Sep 9, 2012)

If you want to learn how to do twist outs, braid outs, bantu knot outs, etc, go to YouTube.  I learned so much by actually seeing different women's tutorials displaying their various techniques and results.


----------



## Linxnme (Sep 9, 2012)

Be consistent....


----------



## Linxnme (Sep 9, 2012)

If you are going to use direct heat, use a heat protectant.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Sep 9, 2012)

Silk Amino Acids and your favorite leave-in can be a relaxed head's best friend for air drying.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## MarieB (Sep 9, 2012)

Love it and it will love you back.


----------



## AJellyCake (Sep 9, 2012)

If your nails or nail polish are peely, wear latex gloves when handling your hair--especially when cleansing! (Your manicures will last longer and your hair will thank you!)

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## AJellyCake (Sep 9, 2012)

If your hair doesn't fit well in plastic caps, use a plastic kitchen garbage bag; they're one size fits all and cheap (no elastic chewing on your edges either)!

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## mEmYSELFaNDj (Sep 9, 2012)

Retire your blow dryer


----------



## mEmYSELFaNDj (Sep 9, 2012)

Aubrey Organics GPB is a great light protein deep conditioning treatment.


----------



## southerncitygirl (Sep 9, 2012)

moisturize your hair with a water based cream or lotion and seal with an oil or butter like shea, mango, hemp, avocado, murumuru, kukui, etc. 2-5 times a week.


----------



## southerncitygirl (Sep 9, 2012)

dust your ends every 3-4 months and watch your retention increase.


----------



## southerncitygirl (Sep 9, 2012)

wash your hair in a minimum of 4 sections to avoid tangles or breakage.


----------



## NaturalPath (Sep 9, 2012)

Aerobics can benefit the heart & hair by increasing blood circulation, try to get in 20min at minimum a day


----------



## NaturalPath (Sep 9, 2012)

Hair is made out of keratin, a type of protein. Incorporating protein shakes for those who are not getting enough may be very beneficial for growth


----------



## mEmYSELFaNDj (Sep 9, 2012)

Try to focus on hair health more than just length. If its healthy length will soon follow.


----------



## Dominicanatural (Sep 9, 2012)

Rely on others for ideas, but rely only on your knowledge of your own hair for results.


----------



## silenttullip (Sep 9, 2012)

if your hair is being chopped, broken, fried or tortured in any other way... Get up and kindly exit.


----------



## ChevaliYAY (Sep 9, 2012)

Have fun with your hair!


----------



## Atdow71 (Sep 9, 2012)

Consistency is key


----------



## knjsavy (Sep 9, 2012)

Just because someone else's hair doesnt like it, doesnt mean your hair wont like it


----------



## knjsavy (Sep 9, 2012)

Product revisitation is ok.  Your hair may be fickle, what she once hated she may now like or even love


----------



## LadyChe (Sep 9, 2012)

Dry your hair gently with an old tshirt instead of a towel.


----------



## sckri23 (Sep 9, 2012)

Linxnme said:


> Be consistent....





Atdow71 said:


> Consistency is key



Duplicate

Blunt cuts are best saved for extreme damage control only

Sent from my SCH-I500 using LHCF


----------



## sckri23 (Sep 9, 2012)

Use the lowest heat setting on stylers

Sent from my SCH-I500 using LHCF


----------



## tolly (Sep 9, 2012)

Be patient, in handling your hair and waiting for length.


----------



## SmileyNY (Sep 9, 2012)

Do what works for you.


----------



## ilong (Sep 9, 2012)

Buy several nightcaps, hairwraps, hair bonnets for change up.


----------



## ilong (Sep 9, 2012)

Change nightcaps, hairwraps, hair bonnets 1-3 times a week.


----------



## ilong (Sep 9, 2012)

Rinse out/clean ALL plastic caps after each use.


----------



## ilong (Sep 9, 2012)

Discard clear plastic cap after 3 uses.


----------



## ilong (Sep 9, 2012)

Put on a fresh/clean nightcap, hairwrap, hair bonnet after co-washing.


----------



## ilong (Sep 9, 2012)

Apply oil (EVCO, EVOO, Jojoba, etc) along hair edges where cap, wrap or bonnet edges will rest.


----------



## ilong (Sep 9, 2012)

Wash/launder nightcaps, hairwraps, hair bonnets at least once a week.


----------



## ilong (Sep 9, 2012)

After cleaning hair - clean hair utensils.


----------



## ilong (Sep 9, 2012)

NEVER   share hair utensils or hair coverings


----------



## la mosca (Sep 9, 2012)

If you're relaxed, stretch your relaxers as far apart as possible without breakage.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 9, 2012)

Please, please, please take _advantage_ of The SEARCH Feature


----------



## Trini_Chutney (Sep 9, 2012)

Search for coupon codes when purchasing hair products online to save some cash.


----------



## Trini_Chutney (Sep 9, 2012)

Sign up for your favorite online companies' newsletters and facebook pages to get sales and coupon code notices first.


----------



## DeniceDoes (Sep 9, 2012)

Take your vitamins


----------



## DeniceDoes (Sep 9, 2012)

Find a good protective style that you can do quickly for those days when you're in a hurry


----------



## discodumpling (Sep 9, 2012)

Use old shopping bags as deep conditioning caps and shower caps.


----------



## mEmYSELFaNDj (Sep 9, 2012)

Banana clips, goody flex barrettes and spin pins are great alternatives to the more damaging elastic bands.


----------



## mEmYSELFaNDj (Sep 9, 2012)

If you feel you must use elastic bands, make sure they are the ouchless kind without the metal connector piece.


----------



## Dposh167 (Sep 9, 2012)

Please find out if you have hard water. It can be a big reason for consistent dryness, high PH, and products not working on your strands properly


----------



## mEmYSELFaNDj (Sep 9, 2012)

If you have hard water, you can get a showerhead filter at home depot for about $10.


----------



## danysedai (Sep 9, 2012)

Make sure those banana clips, barrettes and clips that mEmYSELFaNDj recommended are seamless, high quality with no seams that will rip your hair.


----------



## danysedai (Sep 9, 2012)

Learn to rollerset correctly! Don't give up on those!


----------



## Jetblackhair (Sep 9, 2012)

Keep a journal of the products you are using which makes it easier to know what works & what doesn't work.


----------



## MsDes (Sep 9, 2012)

Try sample sizes first if available


----------



## ms.tatiana (Sep 9, 2012)

Moisture is the key to growth while your hair is in a weave.


----------



## temfash (Sep 9, 2012)

Stay away from Scissor happy stylists.


----------



## NappyNelle (Sep 9, 2012)

Document your journey with photos or videos. You may not feel like your hair is progressing, so let the evidence speak for itself.


----------



## DarkJoy (Sep 9, 2012)

If you sleep wild and satin/silk bonnets, caps, and scarves fly off in the night, buy satin or silk pillowcases instead.


----------



## Babysaffy (Sep 9, 2012)

We can use mainstream/'white people' hair products. Don't feel tied to the ethnic aisle..


----------



## DarkJoy (Sep 9, 2012)

Hard water leaves mineral deposits, lime, rust from old pipes and chlorine build-up on hair AND skin.


----------



## BraunSugar (Sep 9, 2012)

Reserve some cute accessories, hats, scarves, or wigs for those bad hair days.


----------



## NIN4eva (Sep 9, 2012)

If you know direct heat causes breakage for you and you have a length goal. Let that heat go girl! You can live and style without it! Learn to love texture. Your hair will thank you greatly!


----------



## Napp (Sep 9, 2012)

When layering products mix them in your palms before applying them to the hair. If they become a smooth mixture its ok to apply. If it becomes clumpy do not apply. This prevents unecessary washing


----------



## 30something (Sep 9, 2012)

Remember to try to have fun with your hair too.


----------



## 30something (Sep 9, 2012)

You probably wont escape the effects of humidity.


----------



## 30something (Sep 9, 2012)

Buy professional/quality heat styling tools, a good quality blow drier makes a huge difference. Even if you are only using it 4 times a year. Folica always has great sales going on thought out the year IE: black friday, and Christmas/ end of the year.


----------



## AJellyCake (Sep 9, 2012)

discodumpling said:
			
		

> Use old shopping bags as deep conditioning caps and shower caps.



If you use shopping bags, try to use ones without writing! The writing dye can bleed when wet and stain your stuff!

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## 30something (Sep 9, 2012)

Experiment with a no shampoo or low shampoo regimen if you are prone to having very dry hair. Even the no sulfates shampoo can be very stripping and you may have to spend too much effort into restoring the moisture back into your hair every time you wash.


----------



## LadyChe (Sep 9, 2012)

Wash your combs, brushes, scarves and bonnets periodically. Never let grease and hair accumulate between stylings. 

*side eye* when's the last time you washed your hair tools LHCF?????? : )


----------



## AJellyCake (Sep 9, 2012)

The right technique can be just important as the right product. Should you rake products through or smooth them on? Use the tension method or the comb-chase method when flat-ironing? DC with heat or without? Etc. 

Figure out the right techniques for your hair and lifestyle!

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## AJellyCake (Sep 9, 2012)

Ends make inches!!  Protect them and you will retain the results of all of your hard work!

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## PJaye (Sep 9, 2012)

Try repurposing ineffective products before discarding them completely (e.g., using a weak DC as a leave-in, an unsuccessful leave-in as a refresher on dry or damp hair, natural sealants as skin moisturizers).


----------



## PJaye (Sep 9, 2012)

Beware of hidden proteins and the ingredients that will behave like a protein, especially if you’re hair is protein sensitive (i.e., gelatin, placenta, soy, aloe vera, wheat germ, whey, algae, seaweed, coconut cream/milk/solids, etc.)


----------



## PJaye (Sep 9, 2012)

Chase the ingredients not the product.  Seek out the components that have proven to work well on your hair (i.e., BTMS, panthenol, protein, oil, glycerin, silk, aloe vera, shea butter).


----------



## PJaye (Sep 9, 2012)

The LHCF search engine should be your first line of defense.  If you are confused, have a question or require information, there are countless older threads that contain valuable information waiting in the wings.


----------



## PJaye (Sep 9, 2012)

Ceramides!!!  Try to incorporate some type of ceramide into your routine given their ability to assist with the protein-moisture balance.


----------



## PJaye (Sep 9, 2012)

All oils aren’t created equally - there are drying oils, penetrative oils and coating oils.  Find the one that will work best for you.


----------



## PJaye (Sep 9, 2012)

With parental permission and support, sponsor a struggling youngster’s hair journey with a gift basket of simple, but effective products.


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Sep 9, 2012)

Try a cleansing conditioner.

Sent from my HTC Evo


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 9, 2012)

Take Extra good care of your: Crown, Edges, Nape.  Treat them well with a little extra product.


----------



## ms.tatiana (Sep 9, 2012)

If your weave is to tight take it down, no need in pulling to hard on your scalp.


----------



## ilong (Sep 9, 2012)

Journalize your products with dates - especially vitamins - so if a negative result is experience you can identify the culprit.


----------



## ilong (Sep 9, 2012)

Napp posted 4 tips in one post


----------



## ilong (Sep 9, 2012)

@20Something gave us 3 tips in one post and 2 tips in another post


----------



## divachyk (Sep 9, 2012)

Scalp massages are great for stimulating the scalp.


----------



## divachyk (Sep 9, 2012)

The L.O.C. (liquid/oil/cream) method is great for moisturizing dry hair.


----------



## knjsavy (Sep 9, 2012)

Protective styling is cute.  Dont get pulled into the a bun is boring situation.  The bun can be placed all over yo head and dressed up with so many accessories.


----------



## divachyk (Sep 9, 2012)

Clarify hair before trying a new product.


----------



## ilong (Sep 9, 2012)

Placing 2 marbles in liquid/solid combo mixes helps with the mixing.


----------



## divachyk (Sep 9, 2012)

Try only one new product per hair session.


----------



## ilong (Sep 9, 2012)

knjsavy gave us 3 tips in a post


----------



## DarkJoy (Sep 9, 2012)

AO Blue Camomile Conditioner is amazing for hydration.


----------



## wanakee (Sep 9, 2012)

When moisturizing + sealing your ends , part your hair into 4-6 sections then m+s the ends of each section separately.


----------



## genesislocks (Sep 9, 2012)

Diluted Apple Cider Vinegar = healthy & clean scalp


----------



## CURLYCROWN (Sep 9, 2012)

Invest in a good pair of scissors for trimming ONLY. 

Excellent thread!


----------



## NaturalPath (Sep 9, 2012)

Want shiny, soft and shed free hair? Try Coffee rinses using your leftovers


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 9, 2012)

Interested in trying new products: Take Advantage of Sample Sizes, Do Swaps with other members, Buy off the Exchange Forum and Watch closely for Sales


----------



## sckri23 (Sep 9, 2012)

Dont be afraid to ask the forum for advice. We all have similar goals. And if your shy, just pm a LHCF vet for one on one advice. But we're hair fam so you shouldnt be shy.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using LHCF


----------



## divachyk (Sep 9, 2012)

The greenhouse effect (GHE) is another great method for recovering dry strands.


----------



## ilong (Sep 10, 2012)

Horsetail silica contains nicotine.


----------



## ilong (Sep 10, 2012)

Horsetail silica contains caffeine.:skitzo:


----------



## Atdow71 (Sep 10, 2012)

Don't do your haur when you're angry.  It can lead to you damaging your hair.


----------



## Babysaffy (Sep 10, 2012)

Watch out for your purse strap, car headrest & seatbelts! They can cause serious breakage!


----------



## ilong (Sep 10, 2012)

Horsetail silica contains only 5 - 7% Silica


----------



## ilong (Sep 10, 2012)

Bamboo Extract Silica contains *70%* Silica.


----------



## ilong (Sep 10, 2012)

Horsetail is used as a diuretic (water pill)


----------



## JulietWhiskey (Sep 10, 2012)

When visiting a salon for a service, listen to your intution!  If something ain't sitting right, don't sit there and ignore your gut!  Either speak up and address the situation or leave the salon and don't look back!


----------



## wanakee (Sep 10, 2012)

Bend the ends of hairpins inward...this prevents them from falling out of your hair.


----------



## StylishNikki87 (Sep 10, 2012)

wanakee said:


> Turn the ends of hairpins inward...this prevents them from falling out of your hair.



What happens when you try to take them out? Do they pull your hair?


----------



## Relentless (Sep 10, 2012)

Never assume a hair stylist knows everything because they are licensed.


----------



## Renewed1 (Sep 10, 2012)

Wrap the headrest in your car with a silk scarf or similar.


----------



## CurliDiva (Sep 10, 2012)

Don't compare your hair or growth rate with anyone else!


----------



## NappyNelle (Sep 10, 2012)

Tumblr is a great website for hair inspiration.


----------



## NappyNelle (Sep 10, 2012)

Using growth aids may help with your hair journey.


----------



## NappyNelle (Sep 10, 2012)

Ayurveda techniques, herbs, and products may help with your hair journey.


----------



## wanakee (Sep 10, 2012)

StylishNikki87 said:
			
		

> What happens when you try to take them out? Do they pull your hair?



Nope ...as long as you use the hairpins with the little balls on the ends.


----------



## IronButterfly (Sep 10, 2012)

Being a product junkie is not a prerequisite for healthy long hair...especially if you cannot afford to be.


----------



## splendid10 (Sep 10, 2012)

Henna + Indigo are great for coloring gray hair strands.


----------



## MsDes (Sep 11, 2012)

Take pics of your hair throughout your journey to track your progress. I didn't think my hair was growing at first until I took pics every few months.


----------



## tenderheaded (Sep 11, 2012)

Some combinations/ingredients can cause allergic reactions.


----------



## PJaye (Sep 11, 2012)

Try to read all threads even those that aren’t aligned with your hair’s characteristics (relaxed, natural, texlaxed, 3abc, 4abc, etc.) or preferences (i.e., straightening, air drying, rollersetting, braids, weaves, wigs) because they can contain good information.  FWIW, I got the idea of detangling and removing shed hair prior to DCing from a relaxed hair thread.


----------



## Anne26 (Sep 11, 2012)

Try the tangle teezer, it isn't a regular brush. It's a very gentle yet fast detangler.


----------



## ilong (Sep 11, 2012)

If you want to know something abour hair - read LHCF member's tips.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 11, 2012)

Assess the Condition of Your Hair Regularly and Don't Be Afraid to Re-vamp your Regimen and/or make adjustments to your products _as needed_


----------



## divachyk (Sep 11, 2012)

Prepoo with evco to combat hygral fatigue.


----------



## NaturalPath (Sep 11, 2012)

Do NOT take a multivitamin + too many other supplements without calculating the total amount of certain vitamins or you can induce liver toxicity.


**I say this because someone was taking a multivitamin + nioxin + another hair/skin/nails formula


----------



## sheanu (Sep 12, 2012)

Exercise is a great  growth aide


----------



## ladysaraii (Sep 12, 2012)

Aloe Vera Juice is amazing, especially when used as a final rinse


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Sep 12, 2012)

Don't make hair care a chore, you will soon become bored of it. But have fun with it and learn to enjoy it


----------



## discodumpling (Sep 12, 2012)

Just cause it's expensive doesn't make it great for your hair! Explore your local $1 stores for AMAZING deals and products you won't find elsewhere!


----------



## LongTimeComing (Sep 12, 2012)

Buy a smaller size of a new products. Having 32 oz of conditioner you hate stinks. -_-


----------



## Anne26 (Sep 12, 2012)

Don't look down at olive oil, it's just as good as any other "more exotic" oil.


----------



## ilong (Sep 12, 2012)

Sulfur containing amino Acid , L-Cysteine(& N-acetyl-l-cysteine) is recognized as a hair growth aid.


----------



## ilong (Sep 12, 2012)

For absorption, take Vitamin C along with L-cysteine ( n-acetyl-l-cysteine) .


----------



## ilong (Sep 12, 2012)

Makeup Artist Choice 20% sale thru 9/13 with promo code fallfavs


----------



## TonicaG (Sep 13, 2012)

Less is more!  

You don't have to do a lot and/or use a lot to achieve a successful outcome - Keep it simple.


----------



## Miss AJ (Sep 13, 2012)

Be patient with growth aide usage.  Some people see results sooner than others, others it may take a few months.  Give it a fair shot before tossing it out.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Sep 13, 2012)

Give support and receive it!


----------



## FelaShrine (Sep 13, 2012)

-Make sure water is the first ingredient for your hair moisturizer



divachyk said:


> The greenhouse effect (GHE) is another great method for recovering dry strands.



Can i get the link to this


----------



## fluffyforever (Sep 14, 2012)

When trying a new product like a shampoo, test it first on a small area of your hair or on shed/cut hair to see how it responds. This can prevent/minimalize a lot of setbacks.


----------



## fluffyforever (Sep 14, 2012)

Empty, clean, and fully dry your spritz bottles between batches to prevent smells, gunk, mildew, etc.


----------



## fluffyforever (Sep 14, 2012)

If your natural twists look fuzzy after a few days, try twisting them using the rope method. They will last for weeks, appear longer and "shinier/smoother", and make a great protective style.


----------



## Bublin (Sep 14, 2012)

Don't sleep on a Shea Butter Mix
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X3Ok14CgADM&feature=relmfu


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 15, 2012)

Use all those lousy, stripping Shampoos to Clean: Comb, Brushes, Du-rags, Satin Bonnets, Silk Scarves etc.......


----------



## Dominicanatural (Sep 15, 2012)

Repurpose cheap conditioners that didn't work for your hair as shaving cream.


----------



## g.lo (Sep 17, 2012)

Protein can be your best friend!


----------



## g.lo (Sep 17, 2012)

fluffyforever said:


> If your natural twists look fuzzy after a few days, try twisting them using the rope method. They will last for weeks, appear longer and "shinier/smoother", and make a great protective style.[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> What is the rope method.


----------



## ilong (Sep 22, 2012)

Wool/angora scarves rubbing against hair leads to free (unwanted) haircuts.


----------



## BlaqBella (Sep 22, 2012)

Most techniques do not have to be administered seriously, to the point of militancy, once your hair has reached a certain level of health, unless you see a setback coming. Pay attention!

ETA: Great thread Op, and contributors. That's wassup!


----------



## Babysaffy (Sep 23, 2012)

.............


----------



## havilland (Sep 23, 2012)

light dusting of your hair regularly can help you avoid big haircuts and trims....get at those ends!


----------



## havilland (Sep 23, 2012)

use an applicator bottle to dilute shampoo and conditioners with water to cleanse braids under weaves or wigs.


----------



## havilland (Sep 23, 2012)

aloe vera gel can help soothe and heal a damaged scalp after relaxer touch ups.


----------



## havilland (Sep 23, 2012)

Need ceramides? ----- Hot Six Oil has 'em.  it costs $5 for a big bottle and can be purchased at Target.


----------



## havilland (Sep 23, 2012)

mountainroseherbs.com is a great site for purchasing oils and butters in large sizes for a great prices


----------



## sckri23 (Oct 3, 2012)

If your ends look ok but your hair doesnt feel right, trim your ends.

Sckri23 from my SCH-I500 using LHCF


----------



## ilong (Oct 3, 2012)

Bhringaraj oil (ayurvedic) massaged on the scalp promotes sleep and hair growth


----------



## shortt29 (Oct 4, 2012)

ilong said:
			
		

> Bhringaraj oil (ayurvedic) massaged on the scalp promotes sleep and hair growth



It is helping my edges grow back


----------



## youwillrise (Oct 4, 2012)

hot dog water makes your hair really strong and shiny.  











i hope you know im kidding.  anything ive thought of has been posted here already.  dang.


----------



## havilland (Oct 4, 2012)

youwillrise said:


> hot dog water makes your hair really strong and shiny.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  LMAO


.....but on the real. Lorraine Massey from Deva Curl has recipes for using water from cooking pasta as a nutrient rinse for the hair.


----------



## sonychari (Oct 4, 2012)

Most conditioners work fine without heat.


----------



## sonychari (Oct 4, 2012)

Deep conditioning with dry heat i.e. sitting under a hard bonnet hair dryer, will make your hair dry and difficult to to deal with.


----------



## sonychari (Oct 4, 2012)

If you're going to DC with heat, use a steamer.


----------



## Curlykale (Oct 4, 2012)

a conditioner shouldn't make your hair feel drier than before: see if your hair likes silicones or not.


----------



## Curlykale (Oct 4, 2012)

see if your hair likes mineral oil or not.


----------



## Curlykale (Oct 4, 2012)

see if your hair likes glycerine or not.


----------



## Curlykale (Oct 4, 2012)

You can do anything with the right conditioner: wash, treat, detangle, style and moisturize.


----------



## SherylsTresses (Oct 4, 2012)

Try cowashing (silicone-free) instead of using a moisturizer on dry hair sometimes.


----------



## SherylsTresses (Oct 4, 2012)

If you don't have time to DC for an hour or so, try DCing as first step in the shower; rinse out as last step in shower.


----------



## SherylsTresses (Oct 4, 2012)

If you don't want to spend your money on protein conditioners, try using an egg yolk and EVOO in your moisturizing DCer.


----------



## SherylsTresses (Oct 4, 2012)

Sometimes scrubbing your scalp while cowashing will get rid of scalp buildup.


----------



## SherylsTresses (Oct 4, 2012)

Baggy bun can be excellent for retention. 

http://public.fotki.com/Chicoro123/hair-care/progress-2008/hair-2007/progress-2007/009.html


----------



## SherylsTresses (Oct 4, 2012)

When shampooing/conditioning or detangling in sections, try parting those sections straight with a rat tail comb. It will keep breakage around the parted area at a minimum, else the breakage will become more noticeable over time.


----------



## havilland (Oct 4, 2012)

I don't think I saw this one before----

wash your combs and brushes regularly.  Keeps dirt and bacteria off your hair. A clean head/scalp is a step toward a healthy head/scalp.


----------



## ryanshope (Oct 5, 2012)

If you wear weaves; please don't it in your hair for more than 4 months(too long in my opinion)...doing more harm then good.


----------



## ryanshope (Oct 5, 2012)

Some old school stuff REALLY is good for our hair-sulfur, cade oil , pine tar..I LUB all of these topicals.


----------



## ilong (Oct 5, 2012)

Whey protein (powdered form for shakes) can accelerate hair growth.


----------



## ilong (Oct 5, 2012)

Consult your doctor before taking whey protein if you are pregnant, breastfeeding or a diabetic.


----------



## sckri23 (Oct 5, 2012)

Just because your relaxed doesnt mean you have to skip the natural threads. Natural knowledge aids in stretching.

Sckri23 from my SCH-I500 using LHCF


----------



## lamaria211 (Oct 5, 2012)

Asking questions is good but reading and doing your own research is better Read Read and Read some more


----------



## sckri23 (Oct 5, 2012)

Make your own cleansing conditioner using baking soda and a clarifying conditioner

Sckri23 from my SCH-I500 using LHCF


----------



## Aireen (Oct 5, 2012)

Keeping a clean scalp is ideal. Trying to prolong a style isn't worth the flaky, dry, overwhelming stinky scalp.


----------



## Aireen (Oct 5, 2012)

When using oil, place it in a spray bottle and _lightly_ spray throughout hair for even distribution, focusing on the ends; comb through. This will prevent your hair from being too oily and weighed down.


----------



## Monaleezza (Oct 6, 2012)

Enjoy your hair.  No point having hair hidden year round.  Release it sometimes, "occasionally" will not harm your hair.


----------



## Aireen (Oct 6, 2012)

If you're veteran to hair care, there's nothing wrong with "re-educating" yourself on healthy hair practices. Look at Youtube videos and visit the newbie threads here on the site. Sometimes you can stumble upon surprising yet useful information.


----------



## proudmommyoftwo0911 (Oct 6, 2012)

Use a cotton t-shirt after washing to dry, it's more gentle on your hair


----------



## sckri23 (Oct 6, 2012)

Practice with the tension method and cold air blow drying after washes can reduce the need to flat iron. ETA: Also speeds up air drying.

Sckri23 from my SCH-I500 using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 6, 2012)

Always keep at least 1 back up in your Stash.


----------



## Kindheart (Oct 6, 2012)

Monaleezza said:
			
		

> Enjoy your hair.  No point having hair hidden year round.  Release it sometimes, "occasionally" will not harm your hair.



Thank you ,some people seem so scared to let their hair "breathe".

Don't massage waxy ,heavy products on the ends it can cause breakage


----------



## Aireen (Oct 6, 2012)

Air-drying will save you from mid-shaft splits, split ends, and breakage.


----------



## ilong (Oct 7, 2012)

When on airplanes, cover your hair (wig, scarf, cap, etc) to protect your hair and scalp from *WHATEVER* is on the seat's headrest.


----------



## Aireen (Oct 7, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Always keep at least 1 back up in your Stash.


LOL that reminds me...

*TIP*: If your holy grail staple is rumored to be getting discontinued, stock up on it if you spot it ASAP. DO. NOT. WAIT.


----------



## ilong (Oct 15, 2012)

Don't take down any braids (cornrows, weave tracks, etc) dry.  Moisturize for easier take down - better retention


----------



## gn1g (Oct 15, 2012)

super detangler: apply moisturizing conditioner to hair using the shingle(?) method then pour oil on top, comb will glide thru the hair.


----------



## CurliDiva (Oct 15, 2012)

If you get overwhelmed, dont CUT  just take a deep breath and condition instead '!


----------



## PJaye (Oct 15, 2012)

- Enjoying one’s hair does not necessitate that it be worn loose or in a specific style; there is plenty of pleasure to be had from a banging bun, ponytail or updo.

- If your hair is fine and prone to tangle, be wary of braided and twisted styles because they may encourage knots to form.


----------



## irisak (Oct 16, 2012)

If you want to dc with heat but don't have a dryer wrap Saran wrap around your hair and then place a plastic cap on top. It helps trap body heat.

Sent from my HTC EVO using LHCF. *sigh* auto correct


----------



## closertomydreams (Oct 16, 2012)

Slippery elm is your friend. It can be used as a leave in, deep conditioner and detangler.


----------



## sckri23 (Oct 16, 2012)

If your dc and leave in is the same, save on product by dcing then airdry (or blow dry)

And cholesterol is a protein. Don't forget


----------



## ilong (Oct 28, 2012)

Save empty  amber colored bottles (from oils) to use as travel size bottles for mixes, castor oil, etc.


----------



## ilong (Oct 28, 2012)

youwillrise said:


> hot dog water makes your hair really strong and shiny.
> 
> 
> 
> i hope you know im kidding. anything ive thought of has been posted here already. dang.


 

 PLEASE DO NOT DO THIS!!!


----------



## Angel of the North (Nov 4, 2012)

If head scarves don't work for you, tip: Sew a silk/satin scarf or piece of material  on to the backs of your pillowcases, then you can flip the pillow at night and your hair will be resting on the silk or satin material.


----------



## GWtheVoice (Nov 7, 2012)

Green smoothies are packed with beneficial nutrients for your hair and they're easy to take with you in a travel mug.


----------



## GWtheVoice (Nov 7, 2012)

Check the dew point for the day. Anything below 40 or above 60, you might want to avoid using glycerin products. This helps avoid problems with dryness or frizz.


----------



## GWtheVoice (Nov 7, 2012)

Knowing your hair properties saves money. Don’t just try products because someone else’s hair _looks_ like yours. Try stuff based on matching hair properties like density and porosity.


----------



## baddison (Nov 7, 2012)

Never attempt to cut/trim your hair when you are deep into a stretch.  Your new growth is potentially different lengths all over your head.  Either wait til your relaxer to trim, or straighten out all that ng first, so you can get an accurate reading of your hairs length before you attemp to cut/trim it.


----------



## Aireen (Nov 7, 2012)

Plain ol' EVOO, EVCO, Castor Oil and the rest of the old school oils are just as good as the exotic ones. You don't need to waste money trying to find peach oil and apricot oil if regular EVOO/EVCO/etc. is working just fine.


----------



## Aireen (Nov 7, 2012)

If you're taking vitamins, you need to take them for AT LEAST 3 months to see any POSSIBLE benefit. You can't just take your vitamins for a month and rule them out if you don't see any positive effects. Give a vitamin regimen 3-6 months to build up in your body to see strengthening, shine, and maximum growth potential.


----------



## prettybyrd (Nov 7, 2012)

Got a frizzy 'fro or WNG?  Next time, don't touch your hair for 15 minutes after applying your styling aid.


----------



## prettybyrd (Nov 7, 2012)

Finger detangle your hair under running water.


----------



## prettybyrd (Nov 7, 2012)

Embrace shrinkage.  Unless you cut your hair, it ain't going anywhere.


----------



## prettybyrd (Nov 7, 2012)

Don't join every bandwagon.  It's okay to watch from the sidelines.


----------



## Aireen (Nov 7, 2012)

Looking at the FOTMs are can be VERY inspiring! Whether you have long hair or short hair, seeing beautiful heads of hair can trigger a boost in motivation to get to your goal length with no excuses.


----------



## Aireen (Nov 7, 2012)

Stake your claim and be positive, if you can imagine HL hair, you can definitely get there.


----------



## ilong (Nov 7, 2012)

You are the *BEST* hairdresser for your hair. Embrace it - believe it - do it!


----------



## knjsavy (Nov 8, 2012)

Having problems with cantu shea butter heat it up in the microwave for a few seconds (no longer than 5) - instant magic and no white balls or specks in hair


----------



## ChasingBliss (Nov 8, 2012)

Don't just believe, KNOW you WILL accomplish ALL your hair goals.


----------



## ilong (Nov 9, 2012)

Keep a spray bottle with your favorite moisturizer/conditioner at the office to spritz hair .  (Especially during winter months when offices are dry due to heat)


----------



## candie19 (Mar 14, 2013)

Share your hair journey with others (friends, coworkers, family)....you never know who you can inspire. You may also learn a tip or two as well.


----------



## wanakee (Mar 14, 2013)

I don't mean to encourage product junkies, but check out the men's hair care section too next time you're in the drugstore.


----------



## ilong (Mar 15, 2013)

Buy a large double pill box and fill with daily dosages (am & pm) of supplements weekly.


----------



## Wenbev (Mar 15, 2013)

Listen to your hair, she will tell you what she needs; a dusting, trim, protein, moisture...


----------



## ilong (Mar 15, 2013)

Maintain and keep extensions, wigs, phony ponies, etc clean and fresh.  As they are an extension of your hair.


----------



## ilong (Mar 15, 2013)

Using (cheap) brown masking tape, write date of purchase and attach it to hair products, DIY formulas.  Especially oil products which may go rancid after a prolonged shelf life.


----------



## Blessed&higlyflavoured (Mar 15, 2013)

Stay in your financial lane when determining your staples. There may be an expensive product that helps you retain all your length, but it's of little use to you if you cannot afford to repurchase. You're better off spending time looking for accessible affordable quality products.


----------



## ilong (Mar 27, 2013)

Wrap hair in Saran/clear wrap, as opposed to plastic caps,when DC, GHE, M&S.


----------



## ilong (Mar 27, 2013)

If you plan on wearing a wig for the day - wrap hair (After GHE/M&S) in Saran/clear wrap, put on two wig caps, put on wig.  Hair is moisturized all day. Saran/clear wrap provides better occlusion than caps.


----------



## ilong (Apr 1, 2013)

Place shedded hair in small snack baggies,  and label baggie with date and what treatment you just completed.  (i.e. weave, braids, deep conditioning, texlax, perm, etc.).  This allows you to track any changes in shedding, breakage, hair texture , etc.


----------



## havilland (Apr 1, 2013)

ilong said:


> Wrap hair in Saran/clear wrap, as opposed to plastic caps,when DC, GHE, M&S.



What's the difference between Saran and plastic cap?


----------



## hair4today (Apr 1, 2013)

Use an empty refillable roll-on applicator bottle to apply growth oils and treatment oils to your scalp. These vials dispenses just the right amount of oil with minimum mess and leakage so you save on time as well as product. They're fairly inexpensive on Amazon http://www.amazon.com/Clear-Refillable-Perfume-Bottle-Travel/dp/B0095WGOX6/ref=pd_sim_bt_3.


----------



## StarScream35 (Apr 1, 2013)

Inversion.............it's always good upside down!


----------



## Blessed&higlyflavoured (Apr 2, 2013)

every so often go to the hardware store and get your trimming scissors sharpened. It doesn't cost much, take that much time and it makes the world of difference to those ends.


----------



## MileHighDiva (May 9, 2013)

An ounce of prevention is worth a pound of cure(*retention*).  It is better to try to avoid problems in the first place, rather than trying to fix them once they arise.


----------



## MileHighDiva (May 9, 2013)

Detangle with EVCO drenched fingers.


----------



## wanakee (Jun 11, 2013)

If you want more lather when washing your hair don't pour on more shampoo, pour on handfuls of water,


----------



## ilong (Aug 25, 2013)

Store a list of the names of "cones", proteins, parabens, sulfates in your phone.   Refer to the list when you are shopping for hair products.


----------



## DarkJoy (Aug 25, 2013)

You are probably not protein sensitive to every protein. Try products with a single protein ingredient, like silk, wheat germ, panthenol, etc. your hair is bound to accept one.

____________
*.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Aug 25, 2013)

The wetter the hair, the sleeker and smoother the air dry.


----------



## ilong (Aug 31, 2013)

When you travel and stay in a hotel, don't leave the (courtesy) bags of coffee and tea in the hotel rooms.   Take them and use them to make your hair tea rinses.  :wink2:


----------



## Duchess007 (Sep 1, 2013)

If you must buy an expensive product, use a sliding scale: the longer it will be on your hair, the more it can cost. Co-washes that cost fifty cents can be just as effective as those that cost 100x that.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Ogoma (Sep 1, 2013)

Don't leave your natural hair out when going to a bar with mostly non-black people. It will get tugged, pulled, and grabbed all night.


----------



## ilong (Sep 9, 2013)

Don't throw the empty glass jars (with lids) of tomato sauce, gravies, etc. away.  Sterilize them to use as storage containers for rinses, oils and other DIY hair concoctions.


----------



## ilong (Sep 9, 2013)

Next time at a Japanese/chinese restaurant - save the chopsticks.  Bring them home to use as stirrers for DIY concoctions (metal utensils should be avoided)


----------



## ilong (Sep 23, 2013)

Use *old* striped shirts for length checks.   Mark hair lengths(SL, APL, BSB, BSL, MBL, etc), and dates when you achieve lengths on the shirt with a Sharpie.


----------



## DarkJoy (Oct 4, 2013)

Want your hair to smell good but can't/dont want to wash or add more product?

Sprinkle your night scarf or shower cap with your favorite EO or scented oil to impart a soft fresh scent to your strands


----------



## GreenBloodyShoe (Oct 4, 2013)

Do a hot oil treatment in which you massage the warm oil into your scalp at least twice a week for faster hair growth. Coat your hair in the oil from root to tip focusing on the ends. Put your hair in a bun or braid and wash it out the next day.


----------



## sharifeh (Oct 5, 2013)

sonychari said:


> Deep conditioning with dry heat i.e. sitting under a hard bonnet hair dryer, will make your hair dry and difficult to to deal with.



sonychari 
Really? How so?


----------



## ilong (May 9, 2015)

Grapeseed oil adds a FANTASTIC shine to those strands AND it's great for the hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 9, 2015)

Stay Hydrated Inside & Out


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 9, 2015)

Keep your eye out for Good Sales


----------



## ilong (May 9, 2015)

Consider financial sustainability with ALL products/regimens.  Be sure you can afford  the products (long-term) to maintain results.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 9, 2015)

Keep your eye out for any potential set backs and be ready to correct the problem


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 9, 2015)

Thoroughly Rinse Henna.  And when You think you're finished rinsing..Rinse some more!


----------



## julzinha (May 9, 2015)

Hair care is 80% technique and 20% hair products. Don't get caught up in buying all these expensive products if you haven't mastered the techniques yet.


----------



## julzinha (May 9, 2015)

Don't let these YouTube gurus sell you hype. Cheap and effective products exists.


----------



## ajargon02 (May 13, 2015)

Chelate at least 1x every other month or even 1x per month ESPECIALLY if you have hard water.  It will rid your hair of mineral deposits.


----------



## ajargon02 (May 13, 2015)

If your hair bonnet has elastic around the rim,  use a scarf under it to help in protecting your edges and nape


----------



## ajargon02 (May 13, 2015)

Microfiber towels keep frizz down and will dry your hair quickly


----------



## ajargon02 (May 13, 2015)

Silk amino acids can be your friend


----------



## Ivonnovi (May 14, 2015)

Aloe Vera Gel is the "bomb.com"   Is a great moisturizer (Hydrates)  for hair w/o buildup; provides great slippage when styling/detangleling , and is a great semi-gel.


----------



## Ivonnovi (May 14, 2015)

IMHO it is a good idea to clarify your hair BEFORE trying a new product or regimen; doing so will enable you better assess the efficiency of your new products/regimen.


----------



## Prettymetty (May 14, 2015)

Keep your satin bonnets, scarves, etc. clean and soft by washing with a gentle shampoo and airdrying (Each time you wash your hair).


----------



## nothidden (May 14, 2015)

Purchase and install a water filter wherever you wash your hair.


----------



## DivineNapps1728 (May 14, 2015)

Don't search for a hair twin for the express purpose of building a suitable regimen; just because your hair looks like someone else's doesn't mean it will respond the same way to products or routines.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 14, 2015)

NO Stress.  Take Time Out every once and a while to just "Do You"


----------



## DivineNapps1728 (May 14, 2015)

If your fine hair loves protein, use it in various forms as often as your hair can can tolerate it to help retain length; especially if you perform heat styling and high manipulation styles regularly.


----------



## DivineNapps1728 (May 14, 2015)

If you absolutely don't feel like doing your hair, save yourself the mechanical damage & don't. Find yourself a quick, easy, "save me from a bad hair day" style & rock it out till you have the energy & desire to tackle your tresses.


----------



## julzinha (May 19, 2015)

*ALWAYS *have two or three different staples for each product category. 

You should have two or three different shampoos you love, two or three different DCs, two or three different leave ins.

Companies are always changing ingredients and discontinuing products. If you have one staple conditioner or shampoo, if that company ever changes ingredients or discontinues the product it can make you incredibly angry. Then you will be searching high and low for the product or have to find a brand new staple.


----------



## natstar (May 20, 2015)

Find a good shampoo. Nothing wrong with it


----------



## discodumpling (May 20, 2015)

Pick a regi and stick with it for at least 6 weeks unless you notice adverse effects sooner than that. STOP jumping from regi to regi expecting results from an inconsistent regi.


----------



## discodumpling (May 20, 2015)

Use a product in its entirety unless you experience immediate adverse effects. You can't possibly form a good opinion after one use. Try using the product in different ways to meet your unique hair needs.


----------



## Ogoma (May 20, 2015)

Nothing wrong with cones. Some can actually help your hair a lot. As long as you wash your hair regularly, it will not be a problem. Wasted too much time avoiding cones when using them would have saved me time and money.


----------



## julzinha (May 20, 2015)

Sometimes you should stay off of YouTube and the blogs because many times hair envy can make you feel worse about your hair. It's not thick enough or long enough or my hair pattern sucks. Stay off of the blogs and YouTube and focus on maintaining and achieving your own hair goals.


----------



## ilong (May 30, 2015)

Spend more time developing methods on how to be consistent using products and less time buying products.  Regimens/Products aren't effective without consistency.


----------



## ilong (May 30, 2015)

Get an "on the ground" HAIR BUDDY.  Someone you can physically meet with, share results, encourage and set/ work towards goals with


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 30, 2015)

Don't be afraid to 'start over' if you have to.  Nothing wrong that.

Look at it as: "Lesson Learned" and just Keep moving forward.

It will help you learn new things about your Hair that you didn't know before.


----------



## ilong (Sep 4, 2015)

*Make "vitamin paks*"
Purchase 2" x 2" or 2" x 3" small plastic zip lock bags, like those attached to clothing with extra buttons and trim inside or used in jewelry findings locations.  findings and in hardware stores. Cost is ~1.00 for 100 bags.  Make a month's supply of "paks" by placing  your daily supplements in the bags and putting them in a little storage container on counter, on shelf or in fridge (I store in fridge.).   Now you can grab a pak each morning without having to take time to gather, open and close containers.  You can even store some at work as a back-up, just in case you forget to grab a "pak" one morning.


----------



## ilong (Sep 4, 2015)

Have your iron and ferritin levels checked.  Too low or too high levels can promote hair loss.


----------



## movingforward (Sep 4, 2015)

ilong said:


> *Make "vitamin paks*"
> Purchase 2" x 2" or 2" x 3" small plastic zip lock bags, like those attached to clothing with extra buttons and trim inside or used in jewelry findings locations.  findings and in hardware stores. Cost is ~1.00 for 100 bags.  Make a month's supply of "paks" by placing  your daily supplements in the bags and putting them in a little storage container on counter, on shelf or in fridge (I store in fridge.).   Now you can grab a pak each morning without having to take time to gather, open and close containers.  You can even store some at work as a back-up, just in case you forget to grab a "pak" one morning.



Now that's a great suggestion!


----------



## ilong (Sep 4, 2015)

If you are experiencing hair loss issues, go see a trichologist (hair loss specialist) - not a plain ol' dermatologist.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 4, 2015)

Look forward to and Get Excited about doing your hair.  Don't look at it as a 'chore'.


----------



## Bibliophile (Sep 4, 2015)

For shoulder-armpit lengths:
Style your hair so ends don't rub your shoulders to prevent breakage from friction.


----------



## julzinha (Sep 11, 2015)

Never use products that work just okay on your hair. Every product in your regimen should work GREAT on your hair. I truly notice a difference in my hair when I use products that are mediocre on my hair. It ends up feeling rough and I have to moisturize more. My poo, DC, moisturizer all work great on my hair and I'm able to use less product and moisturize my hair every other day.


----------



## julzinha (Sep 11, 2015)

ilong said:


> Consider financial sustainability with ALL products/regimens.  Be sure you can afford  the products (long-term) to maintain results.


That is a great tip and it's the reason I won't even try some products because using them long term would just cost way too much!

But I do have some special occasion and once in a blue moon with a great sale products.


----------



## julzinha (Sep 15, 2015)

Don't be afraid to be somewhat heavy handed. Using a good amount of product just ensures distribution to each strand.


----------



## ilong (Sep 16, 2015)

Start Christmas shopping early - From YOUR  PJ STASH.  Gift the extra and don't want/use anymore products to folks on your Christmas list.


----------



## HappyAtLast (Sep 17, 2015)

So true! There are too many products out there to just settle for mediocre. Everyone should have the experience of using "holy grail" products, not just o.k. products.


julzinha said:


> Never use products that work just okay on your hair. Every product in your regimen should work GREAT on your hair. I truly notice a difference in my hair when I use products that are mediocre on my hair. It ends up feeling rough and I have to moisturize more. My poo, DC, moisturizer all work great on my hair and I'm able to use less product and moisturize my hair every other day.


----------



## ilong (Sep 18, 2015)

Have a base knowledge of what vitamins/minerals promote your intended goal, for example hair growth.   Compare the ingredients of similar products (i.e. Hair Skin Nail supplements) to ensure the ingredients are known to support your intended goal before switching products.


----------



## mysblossom (Sep 19, 2015)

Especially for natural hair newbies and/or those who are unaccustomed to doing their own hair:

To reduce mechanical damage and resultant breakage, you might try washing your hair IN TWISTS and conditioning your hair IN TWISTS.

Details:

This will help you keep your hair stretched, which in turn can reduce the amount of detangling needed.
Reducing the amount of detangling needed can drastically reduce knots, damage, and breakage.
Once you increase in your hair care skills, you can always return to regular washing and conditioning if you feel that doing so in twists isn't quite effective enough.
Here is a demo video from which I learned this strategy: 

.
Blessings!


----------



## mysblossom (Sep 19, 2015)

Especially for natural hair newbies and/or those who are unaccustomed to doing their own hair:

One of the best, more empowering, most complete tutorials on how to do your own twist out can be found on pashtash's Youtube channel.

Details:

The tutorial consists of multiple videos.
Here is video #1:


Blessings!


----------



## Liberianmami26 (Sep 19, 2015)

Stretch and/or blow dry your hair before arriving at the hair braiding shop it will save you the agony of braiders ripping through your hair trying to detangle


----------



## Liberianmami26 (Sep 19, 2015)

Detangle and moisturize your hair a lil before heading to the Dominican salon or your other salon it will save you from folks who don't have gentle hands for natural hair.


----------



## LuciaAbigail (Oct 21, 2015)

When blowdrying hair for a press, use the tension method to dry your hair to about 95%.  Then use a brush to get that last 5% dry.  You'll get the benefit of the brush (nice volume, sleek finish) without all the damage it can cause (breakage, ripping out hair).


----------



## Amethyst67 (Oct 22, 2015)

Use a humidifier in the winter. It will keep your hair from drying out.


----------



## Amethyst67 (Oct 22, 2015)

Prepoo with EVCO and essential oils under a steamer. This will do wonders for your hair and scalp.


----------



## Amethyst67 (Oct 22, 2015)

ACV is very good as a prepoo to cleanse your scalp and remove product build up.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Oct 23, 2015)

Love your hair and leave it alone. Sometimes your hair just doesn't feel like being bothered.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Oct 23, 2015)

On the other hand, sometimes your hair misses you and you might have to do your routine more often. Don't neglect your boo.


----------



## wanakee (May 13, 2016)

To smooth your edges~after you apply your gel/hair product tie a scarf on under your chin (babushka style). Keep on at least 10 minutes.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 13, 2016)

Take Your Supplements Consistently


----------



## Prettymetty (May 13, 2016)

Take a deep breathe and remain calm while handling your hair. If you attempt to wash or style while in a bad mood, it can lead to a setback.


----------



## nymane (May 13, 2016)

julzinha said:


> Never use products that work just okay on your hair. Every product in your regimen should work GREAT on your hair. I truly notice a difference in my hair when I use products that are mediocre on my hair. It ends up feeling rough and I have to moisturize more. My poo, DC, moisturizer all work great on my hair and I'm able to use less product and moisturize my hair every other day.



I strongly agree with THIS!  My staple products are so good that I'm very rarely tempted to experiment with other products.


----------



## nymane (May 14, 2016)

Don't sleep on Multivitamins, MSM, Biotin, and Bamboo Sillica supplements


----------



## nothidden (May 15, 2016)

nymane said:


> I strongly agree with THIS!  My staple products are so good that I'm very rarely tempted to experiment with other products.


----------



## vevster (May 15, 2016)

Use a wide tooth comb to distribute your deep conditioner from root to tip. 

I saw a big difference when I started doing this.


----------



## Smiley79 (May 15, 2016)

Shampoo is not the enemy. See whether or not it works for your hair/scalp before ruling it out.


----------



## wanakee (May 20, 2016)

The handle of a rat tail comb is great for detangling.


----------



## Smiley79 (May 27, 2016)

My tip is not an issue I see on the board but more an issue I notice with women I run into who are interested in going natural but have no clue about the journey:

If you're thinking about going natural or are new in your natural hair journey please understand that "Big chop" and "going natural" does not mean you will automatically have healthy hair. Healthy hair is achieved by consistent hair-care practices that are unique to your own hair needs; and this of course is regardless of whether your hair is chemically processed or not.
I see so many girls who have healthy natural hair and if you saw their hair when it was relaxed, more than half of them had generally healthy relaxed hair as well. So it's important to keep the "Hair Care" mentality at the forefront rather than thinking that Natural hair is the secret to healthy hair.


----------



## CityGirl (Jun 5, 2016)

Smiley79 said:


> My tip is not an issue I see on the board but more an issue I notice with women I run into who are interested in going natural but have no clue about the journey:
> 
> If you're thinking about going natural or are new in your natural hair journey please understand that "Big chop" and "going natural" does not mean you will automatically have healthy hair. Healthy hair is achieved by consistent hair-care practices that are unique to your own hair needs; and this of course is regardless of whether your hair is chemically processed or not.
> I see so many girls who have healthy natural hair and if you saw their hair when it was relaxed, more than half of them had generally healthy relaxed hair as well. So it's important to keep the "Hair Care" mentality at the forefront rather than thinking that Natural hair is the secret to healthy hair.


THIS IS SOOOO TRUE.  I have seen more than a few go on the natural journey but don't take time to moisturize and then seal in the moisture.  Because the same way you can have damaged relaxed hair you can also have damaged natural hair.  I have relaxed hair.  I'm not on the natural journey and probably won't ever be--you never know, but for now probably not.  However I have learned so much from being on this board this is the longest and healthiest my relaxed hair has ever been.  I have been CONSISTENT about co-washing, eating healthy, working out and vitamin supplements.  It took me a while, but with trial and error and patience I have learned what products work best for my hair.  I have a regimen that works for me and I'm sticking with it.  So in addition to all of the things that people recommend, the thing that most people need to have is patience and the willingness to find out what works for you and stick with it.
I will be forever grateful to the dear friend who found this board and shared it with me, and to the ladies on here that I learned so much from.


----------



## Smiley79 (Jun 6, 2016)

Put an applicator top on your shampoo bottle or transfer your shampoo to an applicator bottle. Get that shampoo directly onto your scalp on go to town massaging and cleansing your scalp.


----------



## ilong (Jun 6, 2016)

*If considering a hair transplant:*  look for the most qualified surgeon not the closest one.  DON'T BE AFRAID TO TRAVEL to have the procedure.


----------



## ilong (Jun 6, 2016)

*If considering a hair transplant: *have several "free" consultations with different surgeons before making your final selection.


----------



## ilong (Jun 6, 2016)

*If considering a hair transplant: *and you don't have enough money to have the procedure performed by a highly qualified surgeon, *WAIT and SAVE *until you have enough money.   The journey to re-growth is expensive and long - so* DO IT RIGHT THE FIRST TIME. *


----------



## ilong (Jun 6, 2016)

*If considering a hair transplant: *and you know your hair loss is permanent/irreversible -* DON'T WAIT (unless due to finances).   *Do it ASAP, so you will have years and years to enjoy your investment.


----------



## Anaisin (Jun 6, 2016)

julzinha said:


> Never use products that work just okay on your hair. Every product in your regimen should work GREAT on your hair. I truly notice a difference in my hair when I use products that are mediocre on my hair. It ends up feeling rough and I have to moisturize more. My poo, DC, moisturizer all work great on my hair and I'm able to use less product and moisturize my hair every other day.




So true. As much as I hate it, I'm about to throw away these products that don't work or are just okay. You feel a difference in your hair even when you've long rinsed it out. Your hair "behaves" better. Ever since using this MopTop cowash my hair has been in top condition. My hair sitting in a bun after using okay products to cowash, dc, moisturize with,taking it out after a couple days my hair is super dry and sometimes brittle. Taking out my bun after using Moptop and my favorite leave in and gel after a couple days my hair is still soft and feels amazing. 

Even right now with my mini braids. I used my favorite/best products to do them and my hair & ends is still super soft. If I used something random I would be moisturizing daily. I probably won't put anything on my hair until the end of the week


----------

